# Won my first contest!!!



## trojan-rabbit (Nov 27, 2007)

So, it was a lot of fun. The piano was good, and I wasn't too nervous (thought you should have felt my heart afterwards  ). I played about 3/4 of Liszt's Second Hungarian Rhapsody to fit the 8 minute time limit. I won $100 (which will go towards an Ipod), and I might go on to the state contest in Reno, Nevada. Anyway, they may not let me, though. You had to be 14 and in high school, but I'm only 14 (and an 8th grader). Hopefully they'll let me play, but I dare say I'll die if my heart gets like that again  

Anyway, it was a lot of fun, and not too pressured, which was good since it was my first 

Thanks for the tips, too


----------



## opus67 (Jan 30, 2007)

Congrats, trojan! I hope they allow you to play at the state level.


----------



## Mark Harwood (Mar 5, 2007)

Well done. Glad it was a good experience for you.


----------



## marval (Oct 29, 2007)

Congratulations, you did very well.

I hope they will let you go on to the state contest

Maybe next time your heart will be a little more settled.


Margaret


----------



## YsayeOp.27#6 (Dec 7, 2007)

Congrats! On future competitions you can always say the because of the 8 minute restriction you won't be able to play the Rach Cadenza.


----------



## trojan-rabbit (Nov 27, 2007)

YsayeOp.27#6 said:


> Congrats! On future competitions you can always say the because of the 8 minute restriction you won't be able to play the Rach Cadenza.


I don't think they'd believe me anyway 

Thanks, though


----------



## Krummhorn (Feb 18, 2007)

Congratulations    

Well done ... hope this is the first of many more in your future, and that you do get to compete in Reno, too.


----------



## trojan-rabbit (Nov 27, 2007)

Thanks very much guys


----------

